# Tina Picard Photography - Ottawa



## tinapicardphoto (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi everyone! I am a photographer that's working in fashion, portrait and weddings fields. This is my new website, feel free to take a look and leave your comments. 

Tina Picard Photography - Ottawa Photographer


----------



## PhotoXopher (Nov 17, 2009)

I'd rather you post your work here.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 17, 2009)

N0YZE said:


> I'd rather you post your work here.


 
Most of us would much rather look at photo's posted here on TPF, instead of clicking on some unknown link, following it to who knows where....


----------



## tinapicardphoto (Dec 2, 2009)

It goes to my website. www . tinapicard . com .....


----------



## Derrel (Dec 2, 2009)

Tina,
  Setting up an account here and pasting in the URL to your business web site does nothing to advance the forum...many people here consider it merely a way for photo business owners to drive traffic to their web sites, and away from this site.

   In as few words as possible, I'll state it clearly--what you did with a "Hey, come visit my website," without even taking the 30 seconds it takes to post a SINGLE link to a SINGLE photograph you have made is considered....well....not cool,actually. Many people consider it spamming the board with a post that adds zero value, or maybe even negative value...

    Posting the URL to perhaps a photo or two, or even linking directly to and embedding a photo in your post might have garnered your post a more friendly reception. It's just that the board receives hundreds upon hundreds of posts just like your every year, with the tacit message, "Go elsewhere, evaluate my site, then come back here and post comments for me to read."


----------



## tinapicardphoto (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok, thanks anyways for your help.
Cheers,
Tina


----------



## TylerF (Dec 16, 2009)

i went to the site, it takes a while for each image to load. but they arent terrible. some seem too overexposed but i could be wrong


----------



## gummibear (Dec 16, 2009)

TylerF said:


> i went to the site, it takes a while for each image to load. but they arent terrible. some seem too overexposed but i could be wrong


 
Ditto. Some are pretty good


----------



## jtee (Dec 17, 2009)

Some nice shots , but as stated takes a while to load.


----------



## bigtwinky (Dec 17, 2009)

Pictures are ok
Dont like the site


----------



## tinapicardphoto (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for your feedback. Highly appreciated!


----------



## NateWagner (Dec 19, 2009)

wow, I have to strain to read the text on the site. Very difficult to read the text in the about me. Also, the page loads very slowly even compared to other flash sites I've seen.


----------



## bell (Dec 20, 2009)

Slow loading, text font quite small, some of your shots are good. Keep on shooting.

Cheers,

HB

Professional Montreal Photographer Hera Bell's Commercial Wedding Editorial Portrait Glamour Food Catalogue Decor Product Travel Photography Digital Montreal Photo Studio


----------



## ghache (Feb 1, 2010)

nice website! picture are slow to download but overwall i like it!


----------



## wedding-photographer (Feb 2, 2010)

Slow to load, the text is very small and the menu down the side with image options such as pan and zoom in seems a bit pointless.

Some nice images but your blog is a much more pleasant user experience than your website is.


----------

